# Merle pattern



## doxiemoxie

Are there any breeds that produce a merle pattern coat?  If so can anyone direct me to links or post pics of  their own rabbits with merle pattern?  Thank you


----------



## Mea

Closest one i can think of would be Harlequin.  it is not really desirable... but the color bands sometimes blur.


----------



## Alicia G

I'd go with either Harlequins or Mini rex. Both come in a Merle like color (harlequin) and are quite beautiful. I have seen a handful of Harli Hollands lops, but I don't know if its a recognized color or not.


----------



## Ms. Research

Alicia G said:
			
		

> I'd go with either Harlequins or Mini rex. Both come in a Merle like color (harlequin) and are quite beautiful. I have seen a handful of Harli Hollands lops, but I don't know if its a recognized color or not.


Tri-Color I believe is not YET recognized in Holland Lops.  I believe they, certain breeders, are working on getting this to be a recognized color.


----------



## Alicia G

Tri-color? The ones I have seen were brown with black and lighter brown mottling, as well as brown with blue mottling, just as a Harlequin looks. The lady called them Harlequins, but I am not familiar with color patterns.


----------



## doxiemoxie

This is what I'm looking for.  Not broken (which has rounded spots on white) but definite two color that's not brindled.


----------



## CocoNUT

OOOOh...that's a neat color pattern!  Reminds me of those Jelly Belly jelly beans!  Coffee bean or hot chocolate with marshmallows!


----------



## Ms. Research

Yes truly a neat pattern.  I think the rabbit looks more like a rex so maybe looking at that breed to find that color pattern.  Probably could find that color in Netherlands, Holland Lops, Rexes.  I believe these breeds have different color variations.  Certain breeds like Dutch, Silver Foxes, have a distinct pattern that needs to be accomplished to keep the breed the way it is.  

Definitely a neat pattern.  Good luck in your search.  Let us know if you another one.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> This is what I'm looking for.  Not broken (which has rounded spots on white) but definite two color that's not brindled.http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4175_merle_bunny.jpg


I know it's broken, but that picture reminded me of this oddity. 
Unfortunately it's not genetically possible (that we know of, anyhow) to get something like that blue/black doe (at least in mini rex). It looks like something similar happened with the above animal, although it does look a little like a sable in molt :/ It's hard to tell. 
I think the closest you're going to get to a merle pattern is a harlequin pattern. There's the Harlequin breed and then there's a list of breeds that are known to carry the pattern, like mini rexes and holland lops.
Are you looking to breed or have a pet bun?


----------



## doxiemoxie

That's my boy, "Starbuck," and although I am sure he's out of meat stock he is an unknown (and a craigslist rescue).  He has a great personality and I am considering breeding that coat, as well as personality, into a line.  I was just trying to see if someone recognized it as something already established.  My sister thinks maybe beveren. There is no banding (agouti) in his coat, and the undercoat is white or very light tan.

edit to add: that blue/black broke doe is beautiful!  thank you for the link.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> That's my boy, "Starbuck," and although I am sure he's out of meat stock he is an unknown (and a craigslist rescue).  He has a great personality and I am considering breeding that coat, as well as personality, into a line.  I was just trying to see if someone recognized it as something already established.  My sister thinks maybe beveren. There is no banding (agouti) in his coat, and the undercoat is white or very light tan.
> 
> edit to add: that blue/black broke doe is beautiful!  thank you for the link.


Your boy is certainly a looker! How big is he? I really think it looks like a sable (imo, although I am admittedly biased towards them lol). He sort of looks like more of a commercial body type (really common for meat rabbits) instead of a Bev's mandolin (long shoulders and body), plus I think the Bevs only come in blue and BEW, but I may be wrong. At any rate he's a gorgeous rabbit!


----------



## doxiemoxie

Crazy T,  

I agree, I don't see the Beveren in there at all ,  I think its my sister's wishful thinking since she has a bev doe she wants to breed.  I am not familiar with Sables but I'll look into it.  He's a little under 9 lbs. but he has some room to put on weight still.  His points are actually all dark which makes me wonder if there could be some californian.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> Crazy T,
> 
> I agree, I don't see the Beveren in there at all ,  I think its my sister's wishful thinking since she has a bev doe she wants to breed.  I am not familiar with Sables but I'll look into it.  He's a little under 9 lbs. but he has some room to put on weight still.  His points are actually all dark which makes me wonder if there could be some californian.


Aha! That's right about the weight a sable buck should be. And you're right about the Califorian; Sables were crossed with them to improve meat quality. They are a great breed and the bucks are usually absolute sweethearts. Make good meat rabbits, too. If he's a sable he shouldn't get all that much bigger. He'll probably fill out a little in his shoulder and loin. I'd give him regular soup barley and oats on the side along with his pellets. Barley helps put on weight and the oats keep it trim and firm. Works wonders for ours 
Here's a link to the Sable Rabbit Society, lots of good stuff.  
I'd keep doing some research, though; He could very well be a different breed or a mix and I could just be wishfully thinking as well


----------



## Ms. Research

After seeing this photo, I noticed that pattern on my Siamese Sable.  But I think he's still getting his adult fur.  His back was a darker brown (12 weeks) but now lighter shades are appearing  (19 weeks) .  Also I notice the shedding so he might be molting?  Should be interesting.


----------



## doxiemoxie

He's not molting, and the fur is not "bleached"  it's a true pattern.   Ms. Research, can you get a photo of your sable?  I'd like to compare.  After reading about the sable line and looking at some pix it's very possible he has some sable in him.


----------



## Ms. Research

This is Dobby at 6 weeks old  







This is Dobby at 14 weeks old


I don't know if you can see but his coat is lightening up.  I want to take a present picture of him and you will see the lighter shading in different areas of his back.  I was told by the breeder he will lighten up because he's a sable.  Your rabbit has a more distinct pattern to him.  Dobby's is real light but I do see patches.   But then maybe I'm just seeing things.


----------



## Ms. Research

Dobby at 18 weeks.  

As you can see different lighter coat.  Breeder told me that his coat would change up to 5 months.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4459_bunnys_065.jpg
> 
> Dobby at 18 weeks.
> 
> As you can see different lighter coat.  Breeder told me that his coat would change up to 5 months.


 eee he's so cute!!!! Martinized siamese sables (or is it siamese sable martin? LOL, I can't remember) are absolutely stunning. 
Siamese sables (most pointed colors for that matter) go through some pretty significant color changes as they mature. One day you're out looking at them thinking  blah another seal and then the next day  poof it's changed to a siamese sable.


----------



## doxiemoxie

Love Dobby's nose!  what a cutie he is.  I've seen some rabbits labelled tortiseshell and their coat has that soft patchiness to it; again just not the marks like Starbuck.  I do love the looks of the sables though; especially the siamese.  Thank you for the pics.


----------



## oneacrefarm

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> This is what I'm looking for.  Not broken (which has rounded spots on white) but definite two color that's not brindled.http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4175_merle_bunny.jpg


Is the pattern on his coat the same on both sides, looking from the top? If so, that is a blanket variation of broken....

Shannon


----------



## Ms. Research

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> Love Dobby's nose!  what a cutie he is.  I've seen some rabbits labelled tortiseshell and their coat has that soft patchiness to it; again just not the marks like Starbuck.  I do love the looks of the sables though; especially the siamese.  Thank you for the pics.


Dobby could have a little tortiseshell in him.  The breeder I got him from does raise Black torts.  The Buck was an Opal something and I believe the Doe was Black something. She was very upfront about how his coat might change.  Didn't really care.  And have enjoyed watching the change. 

Thanks, I like his nose too.  But I love his Face.


----------



## rabbitgeek

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> This is what I'm looking for.  Not broken (which has rounded spots on white) but definite two color that's not brindled.http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4175_merle_bunny.jpg


Wow! That's unique. Although the dark ears make me think of Californian/Himilayan gene influence maybe?

Just a thought!

Have a good day!


----------



## Ms. Research

rabbitgeek said:
			
		

> doxiemoxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm looking for.  Not broken (which has rounded spots on white) but definite two color that's not brindled.http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4175_merle_bunny.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's unique. Although the dark ears make me think of Californian/Himilayan gene influence maybe?
> 
> Just a thought!
> 
> Have a good day!
Click to expand...

Could be.    Himilayan is in the breeder's stock.  Good thought.   


eta:  Why California?  The ears width?  Or length?    Martens have that shape of ears, don't they?


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> This is what I'm looking for.  Not broken (which has rounded spots on white) but definite two color that's not brindled.http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4175_merle_bunny.jpg


Wow, I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like that before!  It reminds me of a siamese satin, kind of.  http://shinysatins.weebly.com/siamese-satins.html

The other thing that crosses my mind is an American Sable, though they usually aren't colored quite like that.   But the American Sable breeders have californian/himalayan color in their lines, in order to get the correct sable color and not a seal.

Does the color change with the temperature?  I wonder if he could be under the influence of the cch2 gene, a little-known-of gene --- though it's actually fairly common, usually called mistaken for a regular chinchilla -- that is like between chinchilla and sable, and is temperature sensitive.  (haha, sorry if this is confusing.  I wrote a book about rabbit coat color genetics and learned sooo  much from the experience!)


To the original poster, you might want to google "mosaic mini rex".   There have been several mini rex rabbits that are like black with a blue spot, etc.  I think some people are trying to work on them.


----------



## Ms. Research

bunnylovincowgirl said:
			
		

> doxiemoxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm looking for.  Not broken (which has rounded spots on white) but definite two color that's not brindled.http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4175_merle_bunny.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like that before!  It reminds me of a siamese satin, kind of.  http://shinysatins.weebly.com/siamese-satins.html
> 
> The other thing that crosses my mind is an American Sable, though they usually aren't colored quite like that.   But the American Sable breeders have californian/himalayan color in their lines, in order to get the correct sable color and not a seal.
> 
> Does the color change with the temperature?  I wonder if he could be under the influence of the cch2 gene, a little-known-of gene --- though it's actually fairly common, usually called cchd -- that is like between chinchilla and sable, and is temperature sensitive.  (haha, sorry if this is confusing.  I wrote a book about rabbit coat color genetics and learned sooo  much from the experience!)
> 
> 
> To the original poster, you might want to google "mosaic mini rex".   There have been several mini rex rabbits that are like black with a blue spot, etc.  I think some people are trying to work on them.
Click to expand...

 from New Jersey.  Very interested in learning about the genes of a rabbit.  Please post about your book.  Would love to read it and learn about what you figured out.


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> bunnylovincowgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doxiemoxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm looking for.  Not broken (which has rounded spots on white) but definite two color that's not brindled.http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4175_merle_bunny.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like that before!  It reminds me of a siamese satin, kind of.  http://shinysatins.weebly.com/siamese-satins.html
> 
> The other thing that crosses my mind is an American Sable, though they usually aren't colored quite like that.   But the American Sable breeders have californian/himalayan color in their lines, in order to get the correct sable color and not a seal.
> 
> Does the color change with the temperature?  I wonder if he could be under the influence of the cch2 gene, a little-known-of gene --- though it's actually fairly common, usually thought to be chinchilla -- that is like between chinchilla and sable, and is temperature sensitive.  (haha, sorry if this is confusing.  I wrote a book about rabbit coat color genetics and learned sooo  much from the experience!)
> 
> 
> To the original poster, you might want to google "mosaic mini rex".   There have been several mini rex rabbits that are like black with a blue spot, etc.  I think some people are trying to work on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from New Jersey.  Very interested in learning about the genes of a rabbit.  Please post about your book.  Would love to read it and learn about what you figured out.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the welcome!  This looks like a fun place.  I love learning about rabbits and there seems like there's always more to know!!!  You can check out  the rabbit coat color guide here .


----------



## rabbitgeek

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> eta:  Why California?  The ears width?  Or length?    Martens have that shape of ears, don't they?


The Californian color pattern is the same as Himalayan color pattern, I just used both names for reference of color pattern not the ears.

Have a good day!


----------



## Ms. Research

rabbitgeek said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta:  Why California?  The ears width?  Or length?    Martens have that shape of ears, don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> The Californian color pattern is the same as Himalayan color pattern, I just used both names for reference of color pattern not the ears.
> 
> Have a good day!
Click to expand...

Appreciate the reply.  I have lots to learn about color pattern.  Have a good day too.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns

bunnylovincowgirl said:
			
		

> doxiemoxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm looking for.  Not broken (which has rounded spots on white) but definite two color that's not brindled.http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4175_merle_bunny.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like that before!  It reminds me of a siamese satin, kind of.  http://shinysatins.weebly.com/siamese-satins.html
> 
> The other thing that crosses my mind is an American Sable, though they usually aren't colored quite like that.   But the American Sable breeders have californian/himalayan color in their lines, in order to get the correct sable color and not a seal.
> 
> Does the color change with the temperature?  I wonder if he could be under the influence of the cch2 gene, a little-known-of gene --- though it's actually fairly common, usually called mistaken for a regular chinchilla -- that is like between chinchilla and sable, and is temperature sensitive.  (haha, sorry if this is confusing.  I wrote a book about rabbit coat color genetics and learned sooo  much from the experience!)
> 
> 
> To the original poster, you might want to google "mosaic mini rex".   There have been several mini rex rabbits that are like black with a blue spot, etc.  I think some people are trying to work on them.
Click to expand...

Hmm, what an interesting possibility! I haven't done much reading up on chin genes, but I do know that American Sables were crossed with Chins (standards I think but not sure lol) somewhere along the line. People do still cross them with chins from time to time for meat buns. So curious if it's a rogue chin gene now!

Edit: Aha, went back and checked about AS and chins and turns out they were a sport from chins. I was close LOL


----------



## Ms. Research

bunnylovincowgirl said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bunnylovincowgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like that before!  It reminds me of a siamese satin, kind of.  http://shinysatins.weebly.com/siamese-satins.html
> 
> The other thing that crosses my mind is an American Sable, though they usually aren't colored quite like that.   But the American Sable breeders have californian/himalayan color in their lines, in order to get the correct sable color and not a seal.
> 
> Does the color change with the temperature?  I wonder if he could be under the influence of the cch2 gene, a little-known-of gene --- though it's actually fairly common, usually thought to be chinchilla -- that is like between chinchilla and sable, and is temperature sensitive.  (haha, sorry if this is confusing.  I wrote a book about rabbit coat color genetics and learned sooo  much from the experience!)
> 
> 
> To the original poster, you might want to google "mosaic mini rex".   There have been several mini rex rabbits that are like black with a blue spot, etc.  I think some people are trying to work on them.
> 
> 
> 
> from New Jersey.  Very interested in learning about the genes of a rabbit.  Please post about your book.  Would love to read it and learn about what you figured out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!  This looks like a fun place.  I love learning about rabbits and there seems like there's always more to know!!!  You can check out  the rabbit coat color guide here .
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link.  And will be considering purchasing your Rabbit Color Guide.  Really looks interesting.


----------



## Stauffer

just stumbled on to this thread looking to see if Merle existed in rabbits... was on deviantArt and one of the accounts I "watch" there, posted pics of their rabbit.

http://my.deviantart.com/messages/#/d4femso

how cute is he?


----------



## 2seth2

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> This is what I'm looking for.  Not broken (which has rounded spots on white) but definite two color that's not brindled.http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4175_merle_bunny.jpg


that is a americian sable in a really bad molt not a color


----------



## 2seth2

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Alicia G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go with either Harlequins or Mini rex. Both come in a Merle like color (harlequin) and are quite beautiful. I have seen a handful of Harli Hollands lops, but I don't know if its a recognized color or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Tri-Color I believe is not YET recognized in Holland Lops.  I believe they, certain breeders, are working on getting this to be a recognized color.
Click to expand...

tris are recognized in hollands

t


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns

2seth2 said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go with either Harlequins or Mini rex. Both come in a Merle like color (harlequin) and are quite beautiful. I have seen a handful of Harli Hollands lops, but I don't know if its a recognized color or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Tri-Color I believe is not YET recognized in Holland Lops.  I believe they, certain breeders, are working on getting this to be a recognized color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tris are recognized in hollands
> 
> t
Click to expand...

They are, but you show them in the broken class. Harlequins aren't recognized yet, though. I can't recall ever seeing a tri HL at a show, so I don't think they are very common.


----------

